# Week at Waterside



## ehedinman (Sep 7, 2012)

We are finishing up a great week at Waterside in HH. It is our first visit as owners, bought on eBay, and it has been fantastic

Rented bikes, a kayak for inshore fishing ( caught some nice speckled trout), did a day trip to Savannah, ate some great seafood and lounged at the beach. 

Our 3 br is nice and spacious, very clean with everything we need. Went to the update, told them I was a tug member and bought on eBay.... Short meeting

This is our first trip to HH  - we live in TX. We will be back!  I'm very happy with our purchase


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 7, 2012)

Did you exchange into your home resort or did you use the week you purchased?  We are owners at Waterside too (bought resale) but we exchanged our week for a February week in 2013 to get away from the cold weather in Pennsylvania.  We own a week in March which this year is Spring break.  We would prefer the more quiet time for this vacation.  We also love Hilton Head and go back every year for 2 weeks.


----------



## ehedinman (Sep 7, 2012)

We own labor day week every year, we will do something else next year, but I see us returning many times


----------



## jstapleton (Sep 12, 2012)

I love Waterside and own a 3 bedroom there too.
We own the second week in August.
We, too, purchased resale. I love we are in walking distance to Cologny, which is good for my ds, who is a teen and my dd who is in college for when they bring friends.
ENJOY!


----------



## jgscuba1 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Waterside by Spinnaker*

Me and my wife are stayingg at Waterside. Have been to a few timeshare presentations and never bought. I am now a tug member and everyone on Tug says to buy resale. How did you buy yours on EBAY? Did you have any problems buying on EBAY? What kind of maintenance fees do you pay?


----------



## Gophesjo (Nov 6, 2012)

I have bought numerous TS units on EBAY.  Always pay attention to the seller's feedback ratings, and also do a TUG search to see what people here have to say about specific EBAY sellers.  Also do your due diligence with what is represented about the specific unit for sale.  Make sure that the information in the ad does not contradict itself.  When possible, get a copy of an estoppel letter from the resort verifying what the ad says about any loans or payments.  (Many Sumday Vacations ads on EBAY post pix of the estoppel in the ad if you need to see an example of what that might look like.)  Good luck!


----------



## tobyk (Nov 6, 2012)

*TUG Marketplace*

Be sure to check the resale listings on TUG. Waterside is a great resort, convenient location in relation to fine restaurants, golf courses and favoured beaches; it also is well-managed with reasonable maintenance fees for the quality of the resort.


----------



## jeffwill (Nov 13, 2012)

Just returned from my 3 bed @ Southwind Villas--- one of five Spinnaker locations inside Shipyard Plantation. The golf was excellant--- Also have three Waterside weeks and will never give them up.  If you are comfortable with Wyndham--- you will love Spinnaker.


----------



## jme (Nov 13, 2012)

*Waterside by Spinnaker/Hilton Head*

The Waterside weeks I've seen for sale on Ebay over the past 3-5 years are typically annual floating weeks 1-52, meaning any week of the year. I've seen a couple of fixed weeks, but not many. I personally like the floating weeks because you can obviously change the schedule a bit when the kids grow up. 

We currently own two 3-BR weeks at Waterside for reasons either mentioned or alluded to in past posts------it's extra time at HH without the high cost (our main home resort of Grande Ocean is down the street, so we utilize those facilities). Waterside's location is great, the maintenance fees are low, and the resort is clean and beautiful, and it's managed well. 
.....and a 3-BR at HH anytime of the year??? awesome!!! 

I purchased a 2-BR at Waterside 3 years ago for $20.14 and then sold it a year later. I then purchased the two 3-BR's on ebay, one for $200 and the second for $800. 

Even if you purchase "Waterside", you are really buying into the Hilton Head Spinnaker system, such that you can book a week at any of three resorts, Waterside, Southwind II, and Egret Point....All three are some of Spinnaker's best. (Actually i think there's a fourth----Carolina Club.) Every now and then we use Southwind or Egret Point, and being quiet wooded locales, it's a nice change. More often than not, we give the weeks to my staff or my kids, but occasionally we do stay there. IMHO, it's an amazing deal.

Another great low-cost deal at HH, rarely seen on ebay anymore, is the 3-BR Royal Dunes Resort, located just behind Barony......the villas are superior--- really really nice--- and the location is great (esp if you already own at Barony)......the walk to the beach is about what the Garden units at Barony would have. Be on the watch for those-----people have snatched them up whenever they appear, and the MF again is very low.

We are fond of our Marriotts, but for those looking for a lower cost alternative with great value, either the Waterside or the Royal Dunes Resort would be sweet.


----------

